# Ears only up when outside?!?!



## 0pusX (Jul 21, 2012)

My 10 month old has her huge ears stand up when she goes outside, but shortly after she comes indoors they go down.

Anyone know why??

Shortly after coming inside (and when outside) they look like this...










After inside for a while we have this.....










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gmanshepherd (Nov 22, 2013)

well its the same with my dog..while playing there down but when he is asleep or bored they go up.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

If I had to venture a guess it would be that the cartilage holding the ears up for a lot of dogs is weaker in those two, but the muscles that also play a role perk everything up when there is some excitement in the same way hackles go up on some dogs involuntarily when they are excited. Keep in mind this is just an educated guess I don't know that for sure, but that would be my bet. Although that theory would seem to be out the window if gmanshepherd posted that without meaning things are like that the other way around.


----------



## gmanshepherd (Nov 22, 2013)

yeah its the other way around with mine...


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

No clue then. Maybe the ears were weak in different places and one set of muscles is causing the ears to collapse when excited and the opposite set is causing them to pop up when excited in the other dog.


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

The wind is keeping them up


----------



## gmanshepherd (Nov 22, 2013)

@ballif yeah..wiered..and lol @scarmack


----------



## tkrdhd (May 6, 2021)

0pusX said:


> My 10 month old has her huge ears stand up when she goes outside, but shortly after she comes indoors they go down.
> 
> Anyone know why??
> 
> ...


I know this post is several years old but I am having the same problem with my 8mo old puppy. Up when outside and one comes down when inside. Did yours ever go up and stay up? I'm hoping Ellie's will stay up at some point but at 8mo she's at the age they usually take their final form. I just dont know what to expect since they DO go up...the one just doesn't stay up. 

Thank you!!


----------

